# 1979 C&c 27' (mk3?)



## scurvy (Jul 24, 2006)

*1979 C&C 27' (mk3?)*

Could anyone fill me in on the pros and cons of this little boat? Can't find too much on her and found one on line, but the pictures make her look pretty unattractive.

Any info on her sailing performance, track record, build quality and layout below decks would be greatly appreciated!

Fair Winds
Chris


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

The late 70s early 80s C&C 27s are really essentially mini C&C 30s - they are actually hard to distinguish from one another at a distance. (Rigging differences are the easiest way - double lowers vs singles)

I'm not sure where the MKIII/MKIV change happened but cannot see any significant differences there - though the C&C web sites may help there.

There's a range of prices.... btw there is a '79 "C&C 27" on Yachtworld for around $5K... it's actually a C&C designed Newport 27... a semi flush deck that may be a decent boat for the money.


----------



## scurvy (Jul 24, 2006)

Faster said:


> btw there is a '79 "C&C 27" on Yachtworld for around $5K... it's actually a C&C designed Newport 27... a semi flush deck that may be a decent boat for the money.


Hi Faster!

Exactly the one I was checking out. Looked like a Stonehorse or Pearson Lark from the profile, but the Newport would make sense. Any idea how the Newports sailed?

Chris


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Faster said:


> There's a range of prices.... btw there is a '79 "C&C 27" on Yachtworld for around $5K... it's actually a C&C designed Newport 27... a semi flush deck that may be a decent boat for the money.


Whoa, there...I crewed on a Newport 27 for five years AGAINST C&C 27s, and while the cosmetic difference is essentially in the deck (the hulls are identical or nearly so), the difference is in the ballast: the C&C 27 carries nearly a ton more than the Newport 27 and is consequently a good deal "stiffer". Now, in light air, the Newport is the more competitive boat, and downwind, it is capable of surfing at 10-12 knots, a fairly impressive thing in a keelboat of its class and age. But in any kind of a head sea, the Newport 27 would get "punched" into a crawl while the C&C 27 would bash through the waves thanks to greater momentum.

So if you race, those are considerations. If you cruise, the Newport has probably a tad more interior space and height. Five grand is a steal if the decks aren't rotted.

By the way, I raced in one of the more competitive clubs in the country, and on the Newport got two firsts, two thirds and a second in five years of PHRF racing...so we were doing something right.


----------



## scurvy (Jul 24, 2006)

Wow!

I did the calculations with sail area ratios, ballast, displacement, LOA, LWL, Beam, etc... and my Vega seemed to edge the Newport out a bit in most catagories...which was surpising to me. They were; however, very comparable with the exception of the room below decks...no contest when it comes to livability and head room. At first site, I thought this to be a rather unattractive vessel, but she seems to grow on you after you spend some time looking it over.

My Vega will never be the prettiest girl a the dance...but she can DANCE!!!  

Depending on what happens with finances and such, this little Newport could be a contender in the spring!?!?

chris


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If you have an Albin Vega, why would you want a Newport??? Just curious... the Vega is capable of crossing oceans, and many have done so...and would be a much better choice IMHO for doing so than either a Newport 27 or C&C 27. Yes, the Newport and C&C are going to have more room... but I guess it really depends on what your ultimate plans are.


----------



## scurvy (Jul 24, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> If you have an Albin Vega, why would you want a Newport??? Just curious...


That is a great question Sailingdog, and we really don't want to part with the Vega. IMHO, the Vega stands heads and shoulders above many others her size...truly a "bombproof" boat!

We have encountered some rather unnexpected financial setbacks that may warrent the sale of our boat. Should that happen, we are wondering what types of boats would be comparable in terms of price, coastal cruising, daysails, overnights for two adults and two small children. We would try to regroup and recoup the lost cash and try to move on a boat in the spring. I found a listing of the Newport online and was inquiring about it as I have very little knowledge of this craft.

We will hang on to this Vega as long as we can, she truly is a great little sailboat. Now I just need to find a rebuilt engine that will fit her. Not sure where to turn. the MD6A is back up and running, but I don't trust it as far as I could throw it!!! 

Chris


----------



## Stryker72 (Jun 6, 2007)

I have been looking at the C&C 27's as well. here is site that will provide a lot of info.

http://www.cc27association.com/


----------



## mikehoyt (Nov 27, 2000)

That is definitely not a 1979 C&C27. That looks like a boat designed early 1970s.

To me this is a case of someone trying to sell their boat by marketting it for what it is not. Not only does it bring attention to this guy's boat but it gives the false impression that a C&C27 mark III can be had for $5000 which further devalues the actual C&C27.

I would like to see Yachtworld police this practice as it is misleading

Mike


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

mikehoyt said:


> That is definitely not a 1979 C&C27. That looks like a boat designed early 1970s.
> 
> To me this is a case of someone trying to sell their boat by marketting it for what it is not. Not only does it bring attention to this guy's boat but it gives the false impression that a C&C27 mark III can be had for $5000 which further devalues the actual C&C27.
> 
> ...


Mike - we've already identified that boat as a Newport 27, which is in fact a C&C designed hull, but I agree with your comments re the labeling it as a "C&C 27" .... just as no one should advertise a Viking 28 as a "C&C 28".

And $5K kind of indicates to me that that boat likely has some serious flaws.


----------



## scurvy (Jul 24, 2006)

In fact, if you type in Newport 27 in the yachtworld databank, you will not see this particular listing. I don't think that this is a deliberate attempt to mislead as I visited the broker's site, and all but one boat listed with them (the C&C, Newport 27') was a powerboat.

Chris


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Faster said:


> Mike - we've already identified that boat as a Newport 27, which is in fact a C&C designed hull, but I agree with your comments re the labeling it as a "C&C 27" .... just as no one should advertise a Viking 28 as a "C&C 28".
> 
> And $5K kind of indicates to me that that boat likely has some serious flaws.


I concur as the owner of a Viking 33, which is a C&C design, executed by Ontario Yachts, which makes in *better* than a C&C (runs, ducks...)

You might want a bit of info here: C&C designs done by non-C&C builders frequently had the C&C "star and groove" as a cove stripe, which is either prestigious or misleading, depending on your point of view. The Viking 33 has it. Here's a list of models off the C&C design boards:

Baltic 39 Evelyn 24 Gazelle 22
Harpoon 4.6 Harpoon 5.2 Harpoon 6.2
Hinterhoeller HR25 Hinterhoeller HR28 Mirage 24
Newport 27-S Newport 28 MK II Newport 41
Niagara 30 Northern 1/4 Ton Ontario 28&32
Ontario 32 Paceship P23 Paceship Northwind
Tanzer 31 Trappers (European) Viking 22
Viking 28 Viking 33 Viking 33-34
Viking 34 Whitby 45

Note that the specific Newport model is called a 27-S (s for sailboat, perhaps?). I've encountered this issue before on yachtworld.com as there is a line of powerboats called Vikings, and yes, they sell a "Viking 33". You have to use the search function "advanced" features, that allow you to pick "sailboat" in order to poke around.


----------



## scurvy (Jul 24, 2006)

Valiente said:


> You have to use the search function "advanced" features, that allow you to pick "sailboat" in order to poke around.


100% True Valiente!

Chris


----------



## RXBOT (Sep 7, 2007)

*C&c*

C&C design team seemed to be involved with a few canadian boats. They all seem to have good reputations. Mike Hoyt do you sail out of Armdale?


----------



## mikehoyt (Nov 27, 2000)

Rxbot

Actually I live in Herring Cove and drive by AYC every day to work. Boat is in Tatamagouche, Nova Scotia at Barrachois Harbour Yacht Club. I did grow up sailing on the Northwest Arm though ..

Mike


----------

